# DTS sounds choppy, like its skipping



## Chum (Jan 23, 2011)

I have some "setting" questions for my surround sound setup (Pioneer receiver VSX518 and Pioneer universal player DV-610 AV). 
When playing specific DVD-Audio discs that have the option of choosing Dolby 5.1 or DTS surround, the Dolby sounds OK but when I choose DTS it sounds "choppy". Both of these components manuals state that they are DTS compatible...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would check the cabling and if there are no problems there (well DD works) which points more toward either the DVD player or AV amp having some issues, are they still in warranty and if so might be worth giving your dealership a call to help as DTS should not be distorting which is what I presume you mean when you say choppy?


----------



## Chum (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! I dug deeper into the receiver manual and found a footnote stating if Sub was turned up to high on receiver it may make DTS distort...have not had a chance to check out yet>


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Chum said:


> Thanks! I dug deeper into the receiver manual and found a footnote stating if Sub was turned up to high on receiver it may make DTS distort...have not had a chance to check out yet>


Let us know how you get on Chum?


----------



## Chum (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for caring! I know I am going to like this forum! I will let all know how it works out. Problem is my Wife does not care much for my music, so it may be a few days before I can test it! LOL :doh:


----------

